# Recommend a lawyer and accountant in/near Chania or Akrotiri



## circuit (Jun 15, 2011)

My boyfriend and I will be moving to Crete in November. We have already been offered a car which we would like to buy before we get there, so we need to arrange AFM numbers. 

Also, as I am working as a freelance copywriter and technical author in the UK, I would like to know the best way to set this up when I move so I can continue to work in the same way.

Please could anyone recommend a lawyer and/or accountant who could help with personal and company issues? Fluent English is a must as my Greek is still very basic. We would prefer someone in Chania or (ideally) Akrotiri.

Thank you in advance!


----------

